# Trexlertown October 7th



## walter branche (Sep 14, 2012)

Trexlertown Pennsylvania Oct. 7th a very good event , starts early ,things happen the night and early morning before the actual start.. Also coming up december 1st is the first installment of the liguidation of pedaling history museum, auction held by copake auction house- copake new york- this museum sale 600 no reserve lots, is some of the nicest most rare bikes ever offered ,walter branche


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 14, 2012)

*Pretty sure it's the 6th*

http://www.thevelodrome.com/flea-market/


----------



## morton (Sep 14, 2012)

*2 different shows*

One held at the velodrome (saturday---$8 admission charge), other at the firehouse right next door (Sunday--free admission)  I've been to both and prefer Sunday show as it's more attuned to older bikes.


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 14, 2012)

*Good to know!*

I was planning to go to the velodrome meet and go home, boy would I have been disappointed.


----------



## bike (Sep 14, 2012)

*why not*



bikewhorder said:


> I was planning to go to the velodrome meet and go home, boy would I have been disappointed.




go to both- they are literally next to each other


----------



## SirMike1983 (Sep 14, 2012)

I am planning on going to the Sunday show and sell off or trade a bunch of the pre/post war motobike and balloon tire parts I have. It'll be about a 2.5-3 hour ride from Virginia for me, but I have a lot of stuff I'm not using.


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 14, 2012)

bike said:


> go to both- they are literally next to each other




Yes I think I will Here's the link to the show http://www.trexlertownantiquebicycleshow.com/Trexlertown.html


----------



## walter branche (Sep 15, 2012)

*oct 7th*



bikewhorder said:


> Yes I think I will Here's the link to the show http://www.trexlertownantiquebicycleshow.com/Trexlertown.html




I have been going to both for many years , I think its funny how you try to correct ,my information-walter branche /been there,seen it,done it


----------



## scrubbinrims (Sep 15, 2012)

This is the first swap meet I attended in the hobby and still my favorite drawing folks up and down the eastern half of the US.
No show, just pure cash deals with some of the most experienced collectors around.
Really looking forward to this as I know great stuff will be there as in the past.
Getting my flashlight stocked with fresh batteries, Chris


----------



## walter branche (Sep 15, 2012)

*the way it is and always has been*



scrubbinrims said:


> This is the first swap meet I attended in the hobby and still my favorite drawing folks up and down the eastern half of the US.
> No show, just pure cash deals with some of the most experienced collectors around.
> Really looking forward to this as I know great stuff will be there as in the past.
> Getting my flashlight stocked with fresh batteries, Chris




    Someone who knows how it happens (scrubbinrims)this place is rockin early , if your not there with a flashlight , dark,early30, you have missed most of the deals ,, transactions happen fast ,its not the place to think about making a purchase ,, if you are lucky and find something ,,you better buy it ,,there are too many people searching ,and buying up stuff ,to take to memory lane ,, class dismissed ,,walter branche ,cycle seeker, have cash will travel anywhere in the world 
,


----------

